# Choppy Gameplay in Blacksite Area 51



## SippyCupXIII (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello All, 

To start off with I am sorry if this question is already posted on the boards and answered but I did a look through and didnt see anything. I am having a problem with Blacksite Area 51 on my computer. When I play the game it loads up fine and everything but when I get into playing, I get really choppy gameplay, my framerate is fine, it basically seems like it is "hitching" really bad. 

I did have the whole sound lockup issue with my Sound Blaster Audigy 2 but went out and replaced it with a VIA Envy24 HF based 5.1 sound card so I am no longer having sound issues. 

I can play all other games fine (COD4, UT3, Crysis, Bioshock, Supreme Commander, etc...) I have like over 60 games on my comp easily and have no problems like this with any other game. 

So basically I was wondering if anyone knew a fix for this. I did see the whole hotfix thing on the amd website but it didnt help my problem. 

(http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=33033 ) 

My current system settings are the following: 

OS: Windows XP Home with SP3 
Motherboard: Asus A8V-X 
Processor: AMD Athlon 64bit +3700 
Ram: 2gb (2x1gb) OCZ Platinum pc3200 
Graphics Card: 512mb Sapphire Radeon hd3850pro agp 
Sound Card: VIA Envy24 HF 
Hard Drives: 200gb/500gb Western Digital 7200rpm 8mb cache IDE 

I am also running 8.6 on my graphics drivers (had problems with other games with 8.7 and 8.8) All my other drivers are up to date and everything. So any help with this would be awesome. Games seems really fun and I would like to be able to play it without the choppy gameplay. Thanks guys! 

*Here is a copy of the dxdiag*


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/4/2008, 19:31:48
       Machine name: SIPPYCUPXIII
   Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp.080413-2111)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: System Product Name
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 06/20/06 15:18:48 Ver: 08.00.12
          Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+,  MMX,  3DNow, ~2.2GHz
             Memory: 2048MB RAM
          Page File: 596MB used, 4367MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: ATI Radeon HD 3800 Series
     Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
        Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor AGP (0x9505)
         DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9505&SUBSYS_95051002&REV_00
   Display Memory: 512.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6822 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 6/2/2008 23:21:06, 306688 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 6/3/2008 02:20:54, 3100160 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D645-11CF-1469-0FB5A1C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x1002
        Device ID: 0x9505
        SubSys ID: 0x95051002
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV8_A ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Envy24 Family Audio (WDM)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1412&DEV_1724&SUBSYS_170514C3&REV_01
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: Envy24HF.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3654 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Debug
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 9/4/2008 01:30:25, 673600 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: VIA - IC Ensemble, Inc.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 96000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Envy24 Family Audio (WDM)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: Envy24HF.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3654 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Debug
          Date and Size: 9/4/2008 01:30:25, 673600 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  ICE MIDI External Port, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
                  ICE MIDI External Port, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
                  Envy24 Family Audio (WDM), Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  ICE MIDI External Port [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
                  ICE MIDI External Port [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Razer Tarantula USB Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0102
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Razer Tarantula USB Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0102
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1106, 0x3038
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/13/2008 14:45:37, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/18/2001 08:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x05E3, 0x0604
| | Location: USB Hub
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub
| | Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/13/2008 14:45:37, 59520 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0102
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/13/2008 14:39:48, 14592 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 14:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/13/2008 20:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 14:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Logitech HID-compliant G3/MX518 Optical Mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC01E
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c01e
| Upper Filters: LMouFilt
| Lower Filters: LHidFilt
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 13:48:00, 12160 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 14:39:48, 23040 bytes
| Driver: LHidFilt.Sys, 2/29/2008 03:13:16, 35344 bytes
| Driver: LMouFilt.Sys, 2/29/2008 03:13:24, 36880 bytes
| Driver: KHALMNPR.Exe, 2/29/2008 03:12:38, 76304 bytes
| Driver: WdfCoInstaller01005.dll, 6/22/2007 12:34:02, 1419232 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/13/2008 20:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 14:39:48, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------
Age of Empires II (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: Empires2.ICD (0.14.0022.0712)
Age of Empires II - The Conquerors Expansion (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: \age2_x1.icd (0.07.0025.0614)
Jedi Knight 1.0 (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: Jk.exe ()
Mysteries of the Sith 1.0 (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: JKM.EXE ()
Star Wars Galactic Battlegrounds (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: battlegrounds.exe (1.00.0000.0000)
Star Wars Galactic Battlegrounds: Clone Campaigns (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: battlegrounds_x1.exe (1.00.0000.0000)
Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: jamp.exe (1.00.0000.0000)
Star Wars JK II Jedi Outcast (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: jk2mp.exe ()
Total Annihilation (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: TOTALA.EXE (3.00.0000.0001)

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 106.1 GB
Total Space: 190.8 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: MAXTOR STM3200820A

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 152.6 GB
Total Space: 476.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD5000AAJB-00YRA0

      Drive: E:
      Model: HP DVD Writer 1040d
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:40:46, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&SUBSYS_00551737&REV_00\4&176304AC&0&6099
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rt61.sys, 1.00.0003.0000 (English), 10/27/2005 15:06:30, 356096 bytes

     Name: Envy24 Family Audio Controller WDM
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1412&DEV_1724&SUBSYS_170514C3&REV_01\4&176304AC&0&6899
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:14, 60160 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 15:19:42, 146048 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.0001.0904 (English), 7/9/2004 04:27:28, 48512 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:12:46, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.0000.0900 (English), 12/12/2002 00:14:32, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Envy24HF.sys, 5.12.0001.3654 (English), 9/4/2008 01:30:25, 673600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Audio3D.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/4/2008 01:30:25, 254000 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\A3D.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/4/2008 01:30:25, 254000 bytes

     Name: VIA CPU to AGP Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_B188&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&08
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\GAGP30KX.SYS, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:36:40, 46464 bytes

     Name: VIA Standard Host Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_7282&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&07
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA Standard Host Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_4282&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&04
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA Standard PCI to ISA Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3287&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&88
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:36:42, 37248 bytes

     Name: VIA Standard Host Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3282&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&03
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3104&SUBSYS_31041106&REV_90\3&267A616A&0&84
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:35, 30208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:36, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:12:08, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:37, 59520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:11:54, 7168 bytes

     Name: VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3065&SUBSYS_80ED1043&REV_7C\3&267A616A&0&90
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fetnd5bv.sys, 3.80.0000.0465 (English), 6/25/2008 06:36:08, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\vuins32.dll, 1.07.0000.0012 (English), 10/27/2006 08:26:56, 69632 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\difxapi.dll, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 11/1/2006 23:21:54, 319456 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_90\3&267A616A&0&83
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:35, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:36, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:12:08, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:37, 59520 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_90\3&267A616A&0&82
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:35, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:36, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:12:08, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:37, 59520 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_90\3&267A616A&0&81
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:35, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:36, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:12:08, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:37, 59520 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_90\3&267A616A&0&80
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:35, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:36, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:12:08, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:45:37, 59520 bytes

     Name: VIA Ultra VLINK Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_287E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&8F
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA Standard PCIE Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_287D&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\4&237FA511&0&0198
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:36:44, 68224 bytes

     Name: VIA Standard PCIE Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_287C&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\4&237FA511&0&0098
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:36:44, 68224 bytes

     Name: VIA Standard PCI to PCIE Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_287B&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&98
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:36:44, 68224 bytes

     Name: VIA1 Standard PCI to PCI Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_287A&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&99
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:36:44, 68224 bytes

     Name: VIA Standard Host Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_2282&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&02
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA Standard Host Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_1282&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&01
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA Bus Master IDE Controller - 0571
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_05711106&REV_07\3&267A616A&0&78
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\videX32.sys, 6.00.6000.0165 (English), 8/16/2008 17:57:54, 9216 bytes

     Name: VIA Standard Host Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0282&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ATI Radeon HD 3800 Series
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9505&SUBSYS_95051002&REV_00\4&3600494A&0&0008
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6822 (English), 6/3/2008 02:20:54, 3100160 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0012 (English), 6/2/2008 22:27:19, 49152 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6822 (English), 6/2/2008 23:21:06, 306688 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0381 (English), 6/2/2008 22:21:25, 557056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 6/2/2008 23:11:33, 26112 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0590 (English), 6/2/2008 22:59:00, 3500352 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0010.0191 (English), 6/2/2008 22:48:11, 2120832 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 4/28/2008 17:09:09, 172033 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dat, 6/2/2008 22:47:46, 3107788 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva5x.dat, 6/2/2008 22:47:46, 3107788 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva6x.dat, 6/2/2008 22:47:46, 887724 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 6.14.0010.0006 (English), 6/2/2008 22:33:56, 48128 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1004 (English), 6/2/2008 22:28:20, 23040 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 6/2/2008 23:08:13, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 6/2/2008 22:28:10, 17408 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 11/9/2001 11:01:04, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4199 (English), 6/2/2008 23:09:36, 552960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4177 (English), 6/2/2008 23:11:08, 139264 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2535 (English), 6/2/2008 23:11:56, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0004.0002 (English), 6/2/2008 23:11:42, 139264 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2513 (English), 6/2/2008 23:11:24, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0080 (English), 6/2/2008 22:29:46, 348160 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atifglpf.xml, 8/31/2007 09:20:49, 7167 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.3075.40272 (English), 6/2/2008 23:22:24, 413696 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiok3x2.dll, 6.14.0010.7659 (English), 6/2/2008 23:04:24, 245760 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglx2.dll, 6.14.0010.7659 (English), 6/2/2008 23:46:34, 10276864 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4006 (English), 6/2/2008 23:02:36, 307200 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\atiogl.xml, 5/22/2008 14:46:03, 13848 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIODCLI.exe, 8/21/2007 15:36:12, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIODE.exe, 8/21/2007 17:51:16, 81920 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 279552 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 824320 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:17 29696 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:17 17920 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:09:20 3072 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:09:19 3072 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:18 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 158720 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 467968 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:41 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 223232 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:02 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 1293824 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 82432 bytes
  system.dll: 1.01.4322.2407 English Final Retail 8/7/2008 13:37:00 1232896 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 9/4/2008 15:13:13 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 9/4/2008 15:12:58 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 9/4/2008 15:13:04 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 9/4/2008 15:13:05 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 9/4/2008 15:13:06 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 9/4/2008 15:13:07 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 9/4/2008 15:13:08 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 9/4/2008 15:13:08 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 9/4/2008 15:13:09 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 9/4/2008 15:13:10 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 9/4/2008 15:13:13 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/4/2008 15:13:14 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/4/2008 15:13:14 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/4/2008 15:13:15 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/4/2008 15:13:15 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/4/2008 15:13:12 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/4/2008 15:13:13 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/4/2008 15:13:11 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:56 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:10 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:49 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:51 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:52 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:56 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:59 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:53 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 21:47:18 211456 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:03 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:03 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:03 386048 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:03 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:21:32 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5596 English Final Retail 5/7/2008 01:12:40 1288192 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:07 246814 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0054 English Final Retail 6/23/2000 14:06:08 192000 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 6/22/2000 13:49:24 842240 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:55 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:55 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2819.0015.0056 English Final Retail 6/23/2000 10:36:48 745984 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:55 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:11:55 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.11.0015.0056 English Final Retail 6/22/2000 18:11:56 145408 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:01 203776 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 15:16:36 141056 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 129536 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:27:28 48512 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:39:50 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:39:52 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:39:52 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:39:53 4352 bytes
   mstee.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 5504 bytes
 bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 16896 bytes
  bdasup.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 11392 bytes
  msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 52224 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 354816 bytes
 psisrndr.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 30208 bytes
   ipsink.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 14848 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 118272 bytes
  ndisip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 10112 bytes
     mpe.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 15104 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 14976 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:01 1428992 bytes
    slip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 10880 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 83968 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 16384 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:42 30208 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:01 16896 bytes
 kstvtune.ax: 5.03.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/19/2004 16:19:30 285696 bytes
   ksxbar.ax: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 39424 bytes
 kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 226304 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 18688 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:12:10 50688 bytes
    msdv.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 52096 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo 8 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Nero Audible Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudible.ax,4.02.0012.0014
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
InterVideo Video Decoder,0x00700000,2,4,ivivideo.ax,4.00.0011.0190
Nero Subpicture Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeSubpicture.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
InterVideo Audio Processor,0x00400000,1,1,IviAudioProcess.ax,
RealPlayer Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0045
Nero Scene Detector 2,0x00200000,2,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero Stream Buffer Sink,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero Subtitle,0x00200000,1,1,NeSubtitle.ax,4.02.0012.0014
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero3D Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.00.0000.0007
Nero Digital Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeAudio.ax,4.02.0012.0014
DV Scenes,0x00200000,1,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0003.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Indeo® Video 5.11 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,IR50_32.DLL,5.2819.0015.0056
Nero FTC,0x00200000,1,1,NeFTC.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Resize,0x00400000,1,1,NeResize.ax,4.02.0012.0014
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Indeo® Video 5.11 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,IR50_32.DLL,5.2819.0015.0056
DivX for Blizzard Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,blizzard.ax,5.00.0002.0000
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Nero AV Synchronizer,0x00200000,1,1,NeAVSync.ax,4.02.0012.0014
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.02.0012.0014
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Nero Digital AVC Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDAud.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero Digital AVC File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero Digital AVC Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero Digital AVC Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,NeNDMux.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,,
WMS Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CTWMSFLT.DLL,
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero3D Transition,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.00.0000.0007
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero Digital AVC Subpicture Enc,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,NeroFormatConv.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,1,1,NeOverlayMixer.ax,4.02.0012.0014
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero Video Decoder HD,0x00400000,3,1,NeVideoHD.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
HighMAT and MPV Navigator Filter,0x00200000,0,3,HMNavigator.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
Nero Photo Source,0x00200000,0,1,NePhotoSource.ax,4.02.0012.0014
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
PCM to EXT,0x00200000,0,0,Pcm2Ext.ax,
Nero Video Analyzer,0x00200000,2,0,NeVideoAnalyzer.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,4.02.0012.0014
DV Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0003.0000
Nero Audio CD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero3D Text Effect,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.00.0000.0007
Nero Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeVideoRenderer.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero PresentationGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.02.0012.0014
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,11,NeDVD.ax,4.02.0012.0014
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero InteractiveGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Nero Sound Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundProc.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero Vcd Navigator,0x00600000,0,2,NeVCD.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudioConv.ax,4.02.0012.0014
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
InterVideo Audio Decoder,0x00700000,1,1,iviaudio.ax,4.00.0011.0160
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Mpeg2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,NeVCR.ax,4.02.0012.0014
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Nero Audio Decoder 2,0x00600000,1,1,NeAudio2.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.02.0012.0014
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero Stream Buffer Source,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero PS Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,NePSMuxer.ax,4.02.0012.0014
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,NeSplitter.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,NeDeinterlace.ax,4.02.0012.0014
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
InterVideo Navigator,0x00190000,0,3,ivinav.ax,4.00.0011.0190
Nero File Source / Splitter,0x00600000,0,3,NeFSource.ax,4.02.0012.0014
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
RealPlayer Transcode Filter,0x00600000,0,0,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0045
Creative MP3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CTMP3SFT.DLL,
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0054
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Nero Video Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeroVideoProc.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.2600.5512
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,ivfsrc.ax,5.11.0015.0056
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Audio CD Navigator,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.02.0012.0014
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero Thumbnail Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDThumbnail.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero Scene Detector,0x00200000,1,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.02.0012.0014
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0045
Nero Stream Control,0x00200000,1,1,NeStreamControl.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Sample Queue,0x00200000,1,1,NeSampleQueue.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,NeFileSourceAsync.ax,4.02.0012.0014
NVF Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CTNVFFLT.DLL,
Nero Ogg Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,NeOggSplitter.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,4.02.0012.0014
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Frame Capture,0x00200000,1,1,NeCapture.ax,4.02.0012.0014
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
HighMAT/MPV Navigator Client Filter,0x00200000,0,0,HMNavigator.ax,4.02.0012.0014
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero DV Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,NeDVSplitter.ax,4.02.0012.0014
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,IR50_32.DLL,5.2819.0015.0056
Indeo® Video 5.11 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,IR50_32.DLL,5.2819.0015.0056
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Ligos Indeo® Video 3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Ligos Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Ligos Indeo® Video 5.11,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Xfire Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0054
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Lernout & Hauspie CELP 4.8kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 8kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 12kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 16kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

Audio Capture Sources:
Envy24 Family Audio (WDM),0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
ICE MIDI External Port,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
ICE MIDI External Port,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512
Envy24 Family Audio (WDM),0x00200000,4,2,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
ICE MIDI External Port,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512
Envy24 Family Audio (WDM),0x00200000,4,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,

Audio Renderers:
Envy24 Family Audio (WDM),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
DirectSound: Envy24 Family Audio (WDM),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

WDM Streaming System Devices:
ICE MIDI External Port,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Envy24 Family Audio (WDM),0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
```


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi SippyCupXIII and welcome to TSF !

Try to lower the resolution to 1024x768 or even 800x600 and disable the shadows and some advanced effects, your single core CPU isn't much faster than the minimum requirements for the game so it could be holding the video card back. You need a 3.0Ghz CPU and a 256MB video card for Blacksite Area 51, compare that to the 2.4GHz and 128MB video card requirement to play Bioshock or COD4. If you're playing online try the single player game to make sure the issue is not network related.

What's the brand, model and wattage of your power supply ? Open the computer case and tell us what you see on the side of the power supply box.

Enter the BIOS at startup (press del), locate the hardware monitor screen and report your temps, fan speeds and voltages (+3.3, +5, +12V).


----------



## SippyCupXIII (Sep 4, 2008)

Well......looks like i fixed my problem. I randomly decided to try to uninstall CCC because I was reading that it caused some problems for other people for many issues. I installed ATI Tray Tools and bingo, no choppiness anymore. I get 60+ most of the time with some dips into the 30's minimum with everything maxed at 1680x1050.

Now I will have to try to get 8.8 back on my computer. I got better performance with 8.8 I am pretty sure. I was having problems running Medal of Honor Allied Assault Spearhard and Breakthrough crashing to desktop with 8.7 and 8.8. It could of been a CCC issue with those versions as well I guess. Thanks for the help man! I will post if the new drivers still work with mohaa.


----------



## SippyCupXIII (Sep 4, 2008)

Well......spoke too soon, I tried to install 8.8 and had the same problem with mohaa. I then reinstalled 8.6 and its back to the random choppiness. FPS is still like 60+ like it was before. I even tried to system restore and still doesnt work. I guess I maybe should of left it alone, go figure. I can play mohaa again though so I will have to try something else. I will get those settings you asked for though. Any other ideas anyone?


----------



## SippyCupXIII (Sep 4, 2008)

I am not sure if this will help but I figured out that it is only choppy when I use my mouse and keyboard at the same time. I move around and look by themselves and it is smooth, but if I combine keyboard and mouse movement together, that is when I get the choppiness. Hope this helps!


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Are your keyboard and mouse USB ? Try PS/2 ones. Could be some other program taking cpu usage in the background.

Make sure you've installed the latest patch for your game :
http://www.blacksitegame.com/


----------



## SippyCupXIII (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah, they are both USB. I have a Razer Turrantula keyboard and a Logitech MX-518 Gaming mouse. I will double check that the drivers are up to date and I will try ps2 for both. The game is also patched to 1.2. Thanks for the suggestion man, I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## SippyCupXIII (Sep 4, 2008)

So it has been forever sense I posted on this issue, I havent tried to play the game for a while. I updated to gfx drivers to 8.10 and tried a ps2 mouse and keyboard and it still didnt fix the problem. Technically....the game isnt unplayable. I still get great fps, just the choppyness gets kind of annoying. Any other thoughts/ideas/fixes that anyone has for me? Thanks guys!


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

justpassingby said:


> What's the brand, model and wattage of your power supply ? Open the computer case and tell us what you see on the side of the power supply box.
> 
> Enter the BIOS at startup (press del), locate the hardware monitor screen and report your temps, fan speeds and voltages (+3.3, +5, +12V).


----------



## SippyCupXIII (Sep 4, 2008)

Here is the info you asked for:

Power Supply: 450watt TR2 RX Cable Management W0146RU
CPU Temp: 32C
MB Temp:32C
CPU Fan Speed: 3850RPM
VCORE: 1.392
3.3V: 3.293
5V: 4.972
12V: 12.099

Hope this helps!


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

What's the GPU temp in the catalyst control center ? Check that the video card fan is spinning properly, make sure it didn't catch a dust bunny.

The voltages seem to be in specs but I'm not sure that 450W is enough for an HD3850Pro, see if you can PM one guy from the hardware team to get their advice. If you didn't get Asus PC Probe on the motherboard CD you can use speedfan within windows to monitor your temps and voltages.

I'd give it a try with a good quality 550W+ power supply (see if you can borrow one to test your computer with). Look for brands like Corsair, Seasonic, Thermaltake, FSP, Antec. A quality supply will have at least 20 amps on the 12V rail, active PFC, 80%+ efficiency and should have been tested to deliver it's nominal wattage continuously at 50°C.

I see you've asked the same question on Tom's hardware, let's see what they come up with : 
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/256242-31-power-supply-hurting-graphics-card-performance
Btw, no big deal but when asking help in different forums it's better to notify each forum so we can go and see what's already been advised.


----------



## SippyCupXIII (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks man, I will try all the things you suggested. I do have the asus probe so I will check that. Might have a problem with the power supply though sense I am sure none of my friends will be nice and let me test it out with theirs. We will see though! I will post back when I get those temps and what not. Thanks again!


----------

